# nokia sync with outlook



## Mohamed Arif (Jul 17, 2007)

hai all,
i wanna know the procedure to sync my nokia mobile 7373 or 8800 with the outlook 2003. i'm having nokia oc suite 6.7 version and having outlook 2003. i i'm having all my contact details in a excel 2003 file and i want to sync my mobile with the outlook 2003 an dlaos transfer, sync all my contacts, calenders, etc,
please gimme the solution and procedure to do all this
thankx


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

Mohamed Arif said:


> hai all,
> i wanna know the procedure to sync my nokia mobile 7373 or 8800 with the outlook 2003. i'm having nokia oc suite 6.7 version and having outlook 2003. i i'm having all my contact details in a excel 2003 file and i want to sync my mobile with the outlook 2003 an dlaos transfer, sync all my contacts, calenders, etc,
> please gimme the solution and procedure to do all this
> thankx


Hi, 1) u should update Nokia PC Suite to the latest level (6.83.14.1) at this time of writing. 2) I don't think you can sync to anything other then outlook folders using NPCS. I could be wrong here however. So, if that's true, you have to get all your contact details into outlook, and out of excel! No idea on how to do that, although my guess is that is doable. 3) once your contacts are inside of outlook (under Contacts) you just have your phone connected and right click the PC sync tray icon and select Synchronize, should all work fine after that. There are settings inside of the Synchonize that allow you to specify folders to sync and all that, but by default everything will work fine. 
good luck!


----------



## techiedoc (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi guys
Thanks for being there this long.
I have a N72 and trying to Sync with outlook. I have nearly 1000 contacts and some have 2 to 5 numbers under one name with a lot of other details (email, address). When I sync only a part of it gets copied (like 1 or 2 numbers and remaining are missed. Tried doing it multiple times with no luck. 
Again when I try to transfer these contacts to my HTC it does the same and unable to get the whole chunk of it in toto.
Any one has any suggestions please let me know. My main idea is to get all contacts in Nokia to my HTC, as it is arranged.
Thank you in advance
Grt knowing you guys.


----------

